# Sleeping, snoring with her eyes open



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

It's hilarious. Happens all the time. Of our three Catahulas, Bitsy is the talker. She is the smallest and maybe(?) the most human perceptive of the three (they are one brother and a sister of hers from the same litter). But when she sleeps is when it gets really interesting. Other than her position she's moving, eyes open and talking. We know she is sleeping. Not the running in place while sleeping, although that has happened with all of them. But it is curious that its day time and sun is shining in or bright and there she is snoozing with her eyes open and talking.

Gosh I'd love to know what dog memories are unfolding. Is it a squirrel or wood rat? The raven trying to steal a piglet? A rattler? Smells from the forest? Or just a damn field mouse? A trespasser?

I don't attribute much human stuff to dogs but it does make me wonder some times....


----------

